# New Install... New to Gentoo...  can't start eth0

## achoi

Hi,

I am a noob, so bear with me.

I have a new Gentoo install.  When installing from the LiveCD, my network card works, even using DHCP.  However, after the install, my install can't start eth0.  Can't do net-setup either.  How do I get a new driver for my network card? (which is a built in network card)  I know I am supposed to modprobe something, but what? :Smile: 

Thanks a million in advance!

----------

## ichbinsisyphos

you choose youre network card when you compile the kernel. not necessarily as a module.

```

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig
```

somewhere in /device drivers/network device support/...

and you have to install dhcpcd yourself, its not done automatically.

----------

## achoi

I emerged dhcpd during the install.

I will try the menuconfig tonight.

Thanks!

----------

## snakeo2

have you tried

dhcpcd eth0 as root yet?

----------

## shaumux

What is the actual problem?

Is your NIC not detected after installaton if so you forgot to compile the drivers while compiling the kernel, lspci can help you determine the driver.

If your network card detected but the networkis not starting then you need to add eth0 to startup if you want it to start with the OS for that you need to rc-update add net.eth0 add default

----------

## achoi

net.eth0 is added as default load via rc-update.  The machine is telling me that I don't have eth0

----------

## shaumux

Then you forgot to compile the network card driver when you compiled the kernel.

What kernel did you use genkernel or did you configure it manually?

----------

## n8fox

maybe provide an 

```
# ifconfig -a
```

 and an

```
# lspci
```

 please?

----------

## achoi

Okay, when I do a lspci, I get a command not found error.

When I do a ipconfig -a, I only have a lo and a sit0, but no eth0.

Also, I can't run net-setup for some reason.  Is that another package I have to emerge?

My bootup is saying that I do not have an eth0 interface card.  But the LiveCD was able to see it......

Thanks for all your help.

----------

## shaumux

For lspci you need to emerge the pciutils package

----------

## ichbinsisyphos

net-setup is only on the live cd. you wont need it.

----------

## gilozoaire

use #lspci to see what builtin ethernet card you have. Spot your model, then use 

#genkernel --menuconfig all and add your driver either as a module or build it in. You might need to do some research in order to chose the right driver. Try to see what driver was activated with the live cd (with #lsmod), it should allow you to see what you have not installed.

----------

## achoi

okay, I guess this is the story of chicken and the egg... lspci is not installed so I can't use it but I can't emerge pciutils either because... I don't have a network card to connect to the rest of the world! :Smile: 

Is it better for me to do a fresh reinstall then?

----------

## ichbinsisyphos

 *achoi wrote:*   

> okay, I guess this is the story of chicken and the egg... lspci is not installed so I can't use it but I can't emerge pciutils either because... I don't have a network card to connect to the rest of the world!
> 
> Is it better for me to do a fresh reinstall then?

 

you can do lspci from a live cd too. you just need to know your network controller. maybe you find that info somewhere else.

----------

## shaumux

A fresh install may or maynot solve the problem depending upon your way of installing and if you select the correct driver for your card.

You can use the livecd or minimal cd to do lspci as it has lspci or you could download the lspci packages from one of the mirrors  and put it in the disfiles directory and install assuming you can go online some other way.

The main problem here is that we have no knowledge of your network card if you know please post it here which NIC is it, type etc. and that mainly the rpoblem might be that either you have built is a module and forgot to load the module or you didn't build it at all.

I prefer to build it inside the kernel due to these cases

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Networking & Security.

Networking problem, so moved here.

----------

## gilozoaire

to get LSPCI :

#emerge pciutils

lspci will be installed.

It's useless to do a fresh installation, you just need a kernel that supports your ethernet card, and you can do it by entering the command "make menuconfig"  or by using "genkernel all" if you want everything to be installed automatically. Use "genkernel --menuconfig all"  if you want everything to be installed automatically AND be able to configure the kernel.

----------

## achoi

Okay, here is the problem.  When I was installing, I couldn't use lspci either.  It said no such command.  Now, I can't emerge pcituils because I don't have a network card that works and can't connect to the Internet.  I have an onboard network card right now.  What I don't understand is that the liveCD can see the network card without me having to do anything.  Why doesn't the install just get the info?

----------

## achoi

Okay, I got lspci to work when I boot up the liveCD again and use gentoo nodetect.

I have a VT6102 network card.  What should I do?

----------

## achoi

And how do I use genkernel?

----------

## achoi

I have also found that my network card's driver seems to be installed.  I found the driver in make menuconfig.  I have the Rhine support....

----------

## shaumux

The driver being listed in the kernel config doesn't make it installed, it just, it just means that its available to install to have it installed you can have it built into the kernenel denoted by the<*> mark when you go to that option and press y or make it as a module denoted by <M> and pressing m while you are on the option.

If you build the driver into the kernel then you don't need any further configuration for the driver, it will be loaded automatically with the kernel since its inside the kernel.

If you make it as a module you have to specify in the configuration files to load it automatically at boot.

Also you will have to rebuild and replace the kernel in /boot once you make the necessary changes to the kernel from makemenuconfig.

----------

## gentoomadman

I'm in the same boat....... looking in menuconfig right now and don't even see where the driver support is for my internet....

might try genkernel next. any help would be appreciated ..... haven't used gentoo in 4yrs and now I'm trying to load it on old comp........ this brings back memories. Not the most pleasant ones as of yet either

added note when I do: # find /lib/modules/2.6.19-r5/ -type f -iname '*.o' -or -iname '*.ko'

it tells me no such file or directory.

----------

## gentoomadman

yeah I dunno what the hells goin on....... says starting eth0

bringing up eth0

dhcp

then tells me network interface eth0 does not exist.......... whats up with that crap. 

Maybe I'm doing something wrong...... followed instructions line for line. 

I put Y for the modules I saw in networks for 10/100 ethernet

----------

## shaumux

 *gentoomadman wrote:*   

> yeah I dunno what the hells goin on....... says starting eth0
> 
> bringing up eth0
> 
> dhcp
> ...

 Assuming that you are using the kernel in which you enabled the driver.

Does the NIC work from the live cd?

As a last shot you can try building all the 10/100 drivers in the kernel and see if the NIC works and if it does then disable them one by one to get the exact driver for your NIC.(I did that to get the driver of my old NIC based on RTL8139 (but a tulip card which i didn't know))

Also maybe try looking at the output of dmesg and post the out if possible.

----------

## gentoomadman

I'm trying to use genkernel now......

I'm like screwing the pooch or something...... now it doesn't even try to boot. says "the root block device is unspecified or not detected."

----------

## shaumux

The kenel parameters for the genkernel are somewhat diferent checkout the official guide.

----------

## gentoomadman

ive read it like 5 times......... starting to get pissed never had this much probs back in the day.

followed step by step..... even said fuck it and followed instructions word for word, step by step and thats what I get when I boot

I still don't get why: # find /lib/modules/2.6.19-r5/ -type f -iname '*.o' -or -iname '*.ko'

 doesn't work.

----------

## ichbinsisyphos

 *gentoomadman wrote:*   

> ive read it like 5 times......... starting to get pissed never had this much probs back in the day.
> 
> followed step by step..... even said fuck it and followed instructions word for word, step by step and thats what I get when I boot
> 
> I still don't get why: # find /lib/modules/2.6.19-r5/ -type f -iname '*.o' -or -iname '*.ko'
> ...

 

 *gentoomadman wrote:*   

> I put Y for the modules I saw in networks for 10/100 ethernet

 

if you type "y", the drivers are compiled in into the kernel, not built as modules.

----------

## achoi

YAY!  I got it to work.  I, as a noob, did not know about replacing the kernel, after extensive reading AND with all of you guys' help, my machine works.  Yes, I have to replace the kernel!!!!! :Smile: 

Now, that's a pain in the butt!  

Again, thank you for all of you guys' help!  I will not put solved on the title because it seems that gentoomadman is still having some problems with the same issues.

----------

## shaumux

 *achoi wrote:*   

> YAY!  I got it to work.  I, as a noob, did not know about replacing the kernel, after extensive reading AND with all of you guys' help, my machine works.  Yes, I have to replace the kernel!!!!!
> 
> Now, that's a pain in the butt!  
> 
> Again, thank you for all of you guys' help!  I will not put solved on the title because it seems that gentoomadman is still having some problems with the same issues.

 congratulations

----------

## gentoomadman

yeah got mine to work too...........

all kinds of stuff was done wrong. never used makeconfig before........ used genkernel in the past.

latest swift move was emerging kde before x .......... while I'm sure since kde is dependant on x it'll install for me....... but now I have to wait forever before I can start configging lol.

----------

## shaumux

yes you are right about it emerging it emerging X as an dependency

----------

